
Nikola Tesla Statue Unveiling in Silicon Valley - eplanit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1SdJFpSVaY
======
ChuckMcM
Would have been more fun if they had put it where Silicon Valley California is
indicated on Google Maps.

